# Re occurring problem



## Daniel (20/10/16)

So been back on the vaping a while, and decided I'm going to try my previous ADV 50/50 mix... But it seems I have a problem. Coughing ensued almost immediately. I vape a higher vg juice and it's much better... 

Now I'm not going to name the local vendor but I've tried other juices from them and same story Coughing almost after every toot. 

Seems fruity flavors are more harsh but desert flavors are better. Will have to experiment more and see... Any advise will be appreciated and will continue convo over PM if someone wants to know the vendor maybe others experience the same.


----------



## Andre (20/10/16)

Maybe that vendor can mix it at higher VG for you?


----------



## Daniel (20/10/16)

@Andre I'm thinking the same but the last time the flavour was very muted. I'm also battling with flavors everything tastes the same. Maybe vapers fatigue? When I start vaping a juice it's fine for the first few toots then just looses flavour. Currently vaping custard flavour in the Melo and its well dull with a weird synthetic after taste and it's a brand new coil only a week old.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/10/16)

Daniel said:


> @Andre I'm thinking the same but the last time the flavour was very muted. I'm also battling with flavors everything tastes the same. Maybe vapers fatigue? When I start vaping a juice it's fine for the first few toots then just looses flavour. Currently vaping custard flavour in the Melo and its well dull with a weird synthetic after taste and it's a brand new coil only a week old.


The vendor would probably up the flavour concentrates with higher VG?


----------



## Daniel (20/10/16)

@Andre yeah suppose but I'm R500 down on juice so hopefully they will accommodate


----------



## Lord Vetinari (20/10/16)

Stop buying shake and vape poop quality juice on line. Hit up a real shop and taste. The problem REALLY is the quality.


Andre said:


> The vendor would probably up the flavour concentrates with higher VG?


No way. No way on earth. Have you ever done this with a mix? No. No they will not. I wouldnt. Would make the math as a vendor such a hassle.


----------



## Daniel (20/10/16)

Thx @Mustrum Ridcully you just signed up to be my personal juice guru pls PM me some shops to hit


----------



## Daniel (25/10/16)

OK so update , trying different juices higher VG and it seems the coughing continues .... another vaper suggested might be the NIC used so will maybe try and get some 0mg juice and try that. This is getting annoying ...... 

Currently vaping on a Melo III with ceramic 0.9 coil might be that the coil is k@k ? Don't taste a burning and coil inspection looks ok slight black residue but nothing major. Funny thing if I vape on the Reo the coughing is less , even with higher PG juices ..... weird ....


----------



## daniel craig (25/10/16)

Daniel said:


> OK so update , trying different juices higher VG and it seems the coughing continues .... another vaper suggested might be the NIC used so will maybe try and get some 0mg juice and try that. This is getting annoying ......
> 
> Currently vaping on a Melo III with ceramic 0.9 coil might be that the coil is k@k ? Don't taste a burning and coil inspection looks ok slight black residue but nothing major. Funny thing if I vape on the Reo the coughing is less , even with higher PG juices ..... weird ....


There are some Ccell coils that are duds. It's possible that you have a dud maybe? I noticed that when using fruity flavors, you should go for a lower nic content because the concentrates used in them have a sort of 'harshness' to them. Lower nic content will help with this harshness. Like @Andre suggested, some vendors like Vapour Mountain for example allow you to customise a mix to your liking. If you like a certain juice and find it harsh or you want it in a higher VG ratio, PM the maker and I'm sure they will gladly assist and customise a juice to your liking.


----------

